# Not mine...but...wow!



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This isn't my prop, but I couldn't resist sharing this. Bobzilla took this great latex prop that was literally falling to pieces and he brought it back to life. Maybe he will post some pictures of the 'before' it was pretty degraded from years of neglect. Keep in mind the shield and sword are painted in Wildfire that he custom mixed to get a metallic look to. It is totally mind blowing if you consider it is all Wildfire and there is no other light source other than black light.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot stuff


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bobzilla is the king of Wildfire


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I agree Hairazor and RoxyBlue...Zills is so "on fire" when it comes to artistic integrity.... He is ZillsOn so to speak!!! It is amazing what he did with a 'throw away' prop, and he did it for a friend...not for personal gain...He is one in a million!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I talked Robert into sending me some of the "before" pictures of the mummy. This is just to give you an idea what he was working with.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if he could rejuvenate aging and worn out people like that......:googly:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks, guys 
Well, not exactly P5. I'm not that nice 
I'm getting compensated for the restoration$
This is just one of several I'll be doing.
I just finished restoring a 7 foot tall pneumatic cobra.
I just have to paint it, and then on to the next prop.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I agree Hairazor and RoxyBlue...Zills is so "on fire" when it comes to artistic integrity.... He is ZillsOn so to speak!!! It is amazing what he did with a 'throw away' prop, and he did it for a friend...not for personal gain...He is one in a million!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

More pictures here: UV Black Light Mummy by bobzilla5 | Photobucket


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh, okay....well Lenny has plenty of money, so I hear....but look at those "soft" wabbits.... All things considered, taking on those degraded props was the work of a saint, compensation or no. It shows how you really feel about letting neglected props get destroyed...yay for you Zills!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

wow!!!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey, thanks a lot! 



halloween71 said:


> wow!!!!!


----------



## psherwood (Mar 2, 2014)

Great job!!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't know how I missed this...but wow Bob! Outstanding work. Your attention to detail is phenomenal my friend.

(Tipping hat here)...

Regards,
Lightman


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

How did I miss this!!!!! That looks amazing BZ! Inspiring.......


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks you!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Fantastic. I didn't know you could repair old latex props. I've thrown so many out. We should call you Dr. Bobzilla, bringing new life to old props.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL! Thanks  Rx



scareme said:


> Fantastic. I didn't know you could repair old latex props. I've thrown so many out. We should call you Dr. Bobzilla, bringing new life to old props.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is so incredible! We just got back from universal. This could EASILY be part part of 
The Mummy ride... it's that good!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks a bunch! 



The Halloween Lady said:


> That is so incredible! We just got back from universal. This could EASILY be part part of
> The Mummy ride... it's that good!


----------



## JakeyPH (Apr 4, 2017)

You guys sure have some awesome work on this forum!!! Talented


----------



## Hilda (Jan 20, 2012)

DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is crazy phenomenal!!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you very much!
Here's another prop I just finished refurbishing.
Before:

















http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1806






























Hilda said:


> DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> This is crazy phenomenal!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Quite a transformation Robert! The red is so vivid. Amazing!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Rox and J5!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

The last of the three pirates I refurbished.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jolssssstttt....(Show the cannons! Show the cannons!)


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Such a great prop!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't have any UV night shots of the cannons yet, but here are some day shots. I'm still working on the wheels that go on the carriage.



































Pumpkin5 said:


> Pssssstttt....(Show the cannons! Show the cannons!)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:So awesome! The detail work is amazing! Love how you brought those old cannons to life!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

A few UV pictures for you P5


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So so cool


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you, thank you guys!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wowza!!! Those look awesome! Now I am going to say what everyone is thinking..... "Let's see the MONKEY"


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

What monkey? 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wowza!!! Those look awesome! Now I am going to say what everyone is thinking..... "Let's see the MONKEY"


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*^ OK, that exchange made me laugh  but P5 is right I am thinking there should be a monkey. 

bobzilla your refurbishing work is really beautiful!! All the detail work you put into the pirates is wonderful! Also I have cannon envy. Could that be a thing?*


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you! 
I think there could be such a thing as cannon envy 
Here's the monkey...... http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=44204&page=4



PrettyGhoul said:


> *^ OK, that exchange made me laugh  but P5 is right I am thinking there should be a monkey.
> 
> bobzilla your refurbishing work is really beautiful!! All the detail work you put into the pirates is wonderful! Also I have cannon envy. Could that be a thing?*


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Ooh...I love the monkey! Great job bobzilla!*


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job on all of the props that you have here bobzilla.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

